# Lawn-Boy Snow Blower



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Any differences between the Lawn-Boy and a same year Toro other than the paint?
Here are some pics of one in my area. Not sure how long this ad will be available, Looks to be identical and I know they were the same company during this vintage, but wondered if there were any real differences (again, other than paint)
lawn-boy


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i think the toro was a 622 power throw. i don't know if there is a difference between the 5hp and 6hp motor but it looks like toro put the 5hp motor on the large frame of the 7 series machine. the older 521 and 524 had a smaller frame


----------

